
The Future of .NET Standard - magnat
https://devblogs.microsoft.com/dotnet/the-future-of-net-standard/
======
sebazzz
> We won’t be releasing a new version of .NET Standard, but .NET 5 and all
> future versions will continue to support .NET Standard 2.1 and earlier. You
> should think of net5.0 (and future versions) as the foundation for sharing
> code moving forward.

That is totally confusing, if you take .NET Framework into consideration.

